# Looking for tiny parcel of land in Illinois



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

My family is looking for a small piece of land within an hour of Springfield . We are hardworking family, and want to be more self sufficient, a steady job keeps us here. If anyone knows of something in the 1-5 acre size, let me know! We would even consider sharing a piece of lan, the counties we are considering, cass, Morgan, Greene, menard, fulton


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

ARRGG!! I just now saw your post... About a couple weeks ago we had a customer in the shop that was moving into Springfield proper and had about five acres for sale out in the one of the rural areas near here. They said it had if I remember correctly a three or four bedroom house and a garage too. The problem is that I cannot remember who it was and am not sure if they have been in recently. ):


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Well shoot! That wouldn't been great!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea I forgot sangamon county!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Well we had a customer in tonight that has a parcel of 52 acres out near Jacksonville.29 timber and 23 rolling. If you want to check it out I can PM you his info.


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

Too bad you are not looking for something in NC. We have 1 acre with well and septic next to us ,very rural and I am looking for like minded people to live next to me.


----------

